# [Mon 6th Jul 2015] Film showing: The Brixton Tapes (1981) - 2nd night added (London)



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 15, 2015)

From some friends:

A rare chance to see a long lost and excellent documentary on the 1981
Brixton Riots with an introduction from our very own Alex (121/ Past
Tense).

Tickets:https://www.whirledcinema.com

Doors open 7pm. Film showing 8.30pm. There is a bar there so come early...

£5 non members £3 members.

About the film:

*The Brixton Tapes, (1981)
Director: Greg Lanning. Television History Workshop*

Filmed by a local collective based in Brixton, and consisting of footage
from the April 1981 Brixton Riot, together with interviews with
participants, and other local residents, The Brixton Tapes was filmed in
the immediate aftermath of the uprising. It features local people’s
accounts of the widespread racist and violent policing preceding the riot,
and of the events of the days of disturbances; accounts which contrast
with mainstream media coverage.

The April 1981 riot was a seminal event – followed less than 3 months
later by rioting in inner cities across the whole country. It led to
massive changes in perceptions of policing and race relations. But the
2011 riots, together with widespread concerns about renewed Stop  and
Search powers, and current uprisings against police violence in the US,
show that what happened in Brixton, in April 1981 remains relevant  today.
Brixton today is also in the grip of another life and death struggle:
between what remains of its vibrant community and development and
gentrification…

Facebook event: https://www.facebook.com/events/1587774461497768/

The film will be introduced by Alex Wild from Past Tense, a long time
Brixton resident and activist, who has taken part in, and written about,
some of Brixton’s turbulent recent past.

Past Tense is a radical history project, formed around a number of South
London rebels and writers,  which produces publications, runs walks and
talks, on subversive, working class and hidden history, and relates it to
our own stories and present attempts to change the world for the better.

Check out past tense at:
http://www.past-tense.org.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 23, 2015)

Sounds like the 6th is sold out (maybe a few tickets left if you don't mind standing)

*Therefore:*

A second showing of The Brixton Tapes has been arranged, due to the
popularity of the first night:

So, another chance to see the long lost and excellent documentary on the
1981 Brixton Riots with an introduction from our very own Alex (121/ Past
Tense).

Tuesday 28th July

at Whirled Cinema,
259 Hardess St,
Loughborough Junction
London
SE24 0HN

Tickets:https://www.whirledcinema.com

Doors open 7pm. Film showing 8.30pm. There is a bar there so come early...

£5 non members £3 members.


----------

